# 31st Annual Lovefest BBQ Competition - Lovelady, TX



## pimpzilla (Feb 11, 2013)

I got the opportunity to compete down in Texas over the weekend in a 35 team cookoff.  Categories were chili, pinto beans, chicken, pork ribs, and brisket.  We took 1st in ribs and 3rd in brisket!!!!!  It was the 1st competition I've been a part of and it's the 2nd time my 2 buds entered it.  Being a couple of guys from Minnesota and a guy from Iowa and competing in Texas, we were pretty proud of the results!  Unfortunately, I didn't get any Q-view pics.  They are all on my bud's phone.  But, I do have a trophy pic!  Thanks for checking it out!













BBQ6.jpg



__ pimpzilla
__ Feb 11, 2013


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 11, 2013)

Great Job.  Sounds like you had a lot of fun.  How did you finish in the other categories?  Did they have any $$ to go along with the trophies?


----------



## so ms smoker (Feb 11, 2013)

Great job! Congrats!

  Mike


----------



## pimpzilla (Feb 11, 2013)

The prize for ribs was $100.  Winning team in the brisket division took home $500.  Not sure how we did in the other categories, however I can tell you that our beans cooked waaaaay too long.  We almost didn't even turn them in.  I thought our chili was good enough to place, but what does an Iowa guy know about Texas chili, right?  LOL.  The chicken didn't go great either.  We made leg/thigh quarters.....we should have done a whole chicken, or at the very least, a half.  We made plenty of notes for next year tho!!!


----------



## bruno994 (Feb 11, 2013)

How did you guys get into this one?  I heard through some other Texan cookers it has a heckuva wait list to get into.  PM me some info if you don't mind.  Thanks and congrats on the success!

Jeff


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 11, 2013)

First of all, congratulations!  What a great accomplishment.


PIMPZILLA said:


> The prize for ribs was $100.  Winning team in the brisket division took home $500.  Not sure how we did in the other categories, however I can tell you that our beans cooked waaaaay too long.  We almost didn't even turn them in.  I thought our chili was good enough to place, but what does an Iowa guy know about Texas chili, right?  LOL.  The chicken didn't go great either.  We made leg/thigh quarters.....we should have done a whole chicken, or at the very least, a half.  We made plenty of notes for next year tho!!!


Just a clue on the chili, no matter how good you or others thought it was, if you put beans in it they throw it out in Texas!  Just a warning for next time!  Me...I like beans in my chili, but I ain't from Texas.

Bill


----------



## pimpzilla (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh yeah, we didn't put beans in the chili.  There was a pinto bean category.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 11, 2013)

PIMPZILLA said:


> Oh yeah, we didn't put beans in the chili. There was a pinto bean category.


Nice move!

So...PIMPZILLA?  Can you explain the name?


----------



## pimpzilla (Feb 12, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Nice move!
> 
> So...PIMPZILLA?  Can you explain the name?


Haha!  Too much beer one night in college.  We were trying to think up funny nicknames.....I guess since I'm a big guy, I got called Pimpzilla.  Mix of a pimp and Godzilla, I guess!  Luckily, it never stuck!


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 12, 2013)

PIMPZILLA said:


> The prize for ribs was $100.  Winning team in the brisket division took home $500.  Not sure how we did in the other categories, however I can tell you that our beans cooked waaaaay too long.  We almost didn't even turn them in.  I thought our chili was good enough to place, but what does an Iowa guy know about Texas chili, right?  LOL.  The chicken didn't go great either.  We made leg/thigh quarters.....we should have done a whole chicken, or at the very least, a half.  We made plenty of notes for next year tho!!!


Well, sounds like it was still a good expierence overall.  Good job on taking notes they are very useful.  I (and my friend) have only done two contests, but having the notes definitely helped with the 2nd one!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## dougmays (Feb 12, 2013)

that's awesome! congrats!


----------



## pellet posse (Feb 5, 2014)

We took third last year in Chili (first time competing) and 1st in Chicken


----------



## asleepatthepit (Feb 6, 2014)

"We took third last year in Chili (first time competing) and 1st in Chicken"

:welcome1:






Hmmmmmm, that's odd, as the first place chicken trophy is in my office. Maybe your confused?

Tell ya what, I can bring it this weekend and show it to you when I try to repeat. Might even let you hold it......Hope to see you there.

The real first place chicken & second place brisket winner... asleep at the pit:)


----------



## pellet posse (Feb 7, 2014)

Asleepatthepit.....  .  You ARE Correct! I WAS mistaken.. we took first in chicken at Walker County NOT Lovelady..  But you WILL see us again this weekend trying to get that trophy from ya! Good Luck!  Looks like the weather is going to be OK!   Light em up!


----------



## asleepatthepit (Feb 10, 2014)

Props to those Damn Yankess!!! 1st place ribs in 2014, way to get 'er done fellas.

Hope to see you again next year.


Pellet posse, were y'all cooking under a different name? I did see a new team with a similar name take that MASSIVE brisket Calcutta.....3k+, and get a call for another category.


----------



## pellet posse (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah we were cooking with my brother in laws team Backdraft Cookers... We didn't hit this year..  The guys that won were a new team.  Pallet Wood Smokers (I think) they were right behind us but I didn't get to see any of their stuff. Seemed like a nice bunch of guys though.  Was a good payday for them for sure!!  Better luck next time...  How did ya'll do?


----------



## asleepatthepit (Feb 10, 2014)

After doing well last year in Chicken and Brisket, I focused this year on my ribs.

 I got the second place trophy for ribs.......those Damn Yankees out-did me:)

Hard for me to prove, but checked numbers afterwords; 6th chicken, 7th brisket.



If your from that area, check out the Marina Village Camp n Cook over in Westwood shores. It's a fun cook and IBCA, I think it's April 22 or 24.

Next year come by and visit (front corner nearest 19, right under the lit park sign), I'll buy ya a cold one.


----------



## pellet posse (Feb 10, 2014)

You got it!  I think we went out there last year for the judging..  is it the one on the river?  Not sure how we did but I wasn't happy with the brisket OR chicken ribs were OK at best..   I didn't cook (I did chili) and as always....  there are things I would have done differently. But HEY there is always another one down the road.  Congrats on the ribs!.. Hell surviving the rain and cold were enough for me  lol..  See ya out there....


----------

